# Vox AC30CC2 or CC2X?



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello guitar faithful's,

I am interested in getting my hands on a some sort of Vox AC series amp that can still play at gig levels and is reliable and great sounding. I have heard a lot of good things about the Classic Custom series but I have heard some horror stories about the quality control. I have also heard some people say that the Wharfdale speakers in the CC2 are great but I heard upgrading to the CC2X to get the Celestion Blues is the better option, just because they sound more accurate to the original AC30 tone. I just want to know everyones opinions on the Classic Custon series AC30's, and be honest about the whole quality issues that people keep talking about, like if it constantly breaks on you or if it has a common problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

50% of the sound comes from your speaker/cab choice. The other 50% comes from your amp topology. And the Celestion Blues are a huge part of that AC30 chime and crunch.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good to know, thank you. Anyone else with some info?


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

depends what kind of sound you are going for i heard the alnico blues are a weaker magnet vs the Wharfdale, and its not as tight of a sounding speaker, ex not as good for faster palm muteing ect. which you probally wouldn't play on an ac30


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had 3 of these & never had any QC issues....I think that rumour is just people bemoaning the chinese manufacturing


replace the stock power tubes with some JJ's & you're good to go

the cabinetry on these is as good or better than anything else I've seen, very solid build w/plywood & nice tolex work....none of the crap particle board that marshall or ampeg uses these days. they are heavy though.

the master volume works well on these too, you can get great sounds at low volumes

also I didn't mind the wharfedales, they are decent speakers modelled after the G12H30 bass cone celestion....I left one in & stuck a red fang in with it, nice mix.

when I bought the CC2 I also bought a CC2X & kept them both for about a week...played & compared, the CC2 sounded great, couldn't justify the $$ for the blues as the CC2 sounded good enough to me. with a bit or EQ tweak on the controls it got very close to the CC2X. so I returned the CC2X


eventually I got 2 celestion blues for, it sounds allright but they don't carry enough *oomph* in the low end for me. a little overrated IMO...unless the new ones really are different from the originals & it's all marketing.


fwiw there is a clip here of a hollowbody electric thru the CC2X, called "535 plus AC30"



http://www.myspace.com/galactagog





.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

bolero said:


> I have had 3 of these & never had any QC issues....I think that rumour is just people bemoaning the chinese manufacturing
> 
> 
> replace the stock power tubes with some JJ's & you're good to go
> ...


I really hope that the rumors are'nt true, because I really like the tone from these amps. I just don't want to lug around a piece of garbage that works when it wants and tends to break due to lack of quality control. I love the AC30CC2X tone, plus the master volume makes it that much more versatile, but I would gladly buy a Fender or another Marshall if this amp is just gonna be a waste of my time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Due to the nature of the circuitry, AC30's have always been **somewhat** hard on tubes. The EF86 preamp tube in particular is/can be sensitive to cabinet vibrations. Word on the street is that current production EF86's aren't great, so find NOS and still don't expect it to last forever.

As to the Chinese build quality, again based on internet sources and not personal experience, the later (most recent) generations have no inherent reliability problems, at least that I've read about - and I've read extensively on these as I was recently in the market.

Almost everyone who goes with the Celestion Blues is glad they did, or if they went cheaper, upgrades the Wharfdales to something else (Weber, etc.).


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

keto said:


> Due to the nature of the circuitry, AC30's have always been **somewhat** hard on tubes. The EF86 preamp tube in particular is/can be sensitive to cabinet vibrations. Word on the street is that current production EF86's aren't great, so find NOS and still don't expect it to last forever.
> 
> As to the Chinese build quality, again based on internet sources and not personal experience, the later (most recent) generations have no inherent reliability problems, at least that I've read about - and I've read extensively on these as I was recently in the market.
> 
> Almost everyone who goes with the Celestion Blues is glad they did, or if they went cheaper, upgrades the Wharfdales to something else (Weber, etc.).


 Cool, could you reccomend a brand of NOS tubes that might last a little longer? I was actually thinking of buying the CC2 with the Wharfdales and changing them out, over time, for some Eminence Red Fang's. That might bring me closer to the Celestion tone and save me $300-350. Thats great to hear that there have'nt been as many complaints, as compared to before, about the QC of these amps. I really want to pick one up.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the CC2 reissues don't have an EF86 channel, they're all 12AX7...in fact the '60's top boost channel came about because they were trying to match the sound of the older EF86 models, apparently. 

lots of good NOS 12AX7's around...I pull them from any old radio chassis I see in the garbage


I would say get decent preamp, rectifier (!!) & power tubes, otherwise they're pretty solid. IMO


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bolero said:


> I have had 3 of these & never had any QC issues....I think that rumour is just people bemoaning the chinese manufacturing


I always thought that was what the CC stood for...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I always thought that was what the CC stood for...


CC = Custom Classic


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> CC = Custom Classic


Yes, I always parsed it as Chinese Crap


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

The more recent builds improved certain initial issues (better range in tremolo, wrong resistor value, better tubes, etc). Most issues were due to the poor tubes they used and they have since used better ones. The other known issue is the rectifier tube blowing but use of a Weber Copper Cap takes care of that. Then again, most people have no issues with the rectifier tube, but it does require replacement on a regular basis as do the power tubes.

The amp is definitely very well built regardless of its place of origin. Sounds fantastic even with stock speakers. Sounds more fantastic with Blues. Once you know your way around the tonal options (bias settings, filter settings, tone controls) you can get amazing tone out of it. 

Personally, I would buy it without Blues and give it a shot. Then buy Blues later if you want since you will pay the same amount anyway - plus the ones you buy yourself will have the Celestion label and are made in England. It is my understanding that the ones that come with the amp are made in China (but are of the same quality as the ones made in England). I recall reading that but I can't remember the source. Anyway, at that price, resale value is an important factor too, just in case.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

OddJobPeters said:


> The more recent builds improved certain initial issues (better range in tremolo, wrong resistor value, better tubes, etc). Most issues were due to the poor tubes they used and they have since used better ones. The other known issue is the rectifier tube blowing but use of a Weber Copper Cap takes care of that. Then again, most people have no issues with the rectifier tube, but it does require replacement on a regular basis as do the power tubes.
> 
> The amp is definitely very well built regardless of its place of origin. Sounds fantastic even with stock speakers. Sounds more fantastic with Blues. Once you know your way around the tonal options (bias settings, filter settings, tone controls) you can get amazing tone out of it.
> 
> Personally, I would buy it without Blues and give it a shot. Then buy Blues later if you want since you will pay the same amount anyway - plus the ones you buy yourself will have the Celestion label and are made in England. It is my understanding that the ones that come with the amp are made in China (but are of the same quality as the ones made in England). I recall reading that but I can't remember the source. Anyway, at that price, resale value is an important factor too, just in case.


So far the CC series stuff seems to be trouble free. The real test will come in a couple of years. Then we'll know what shortcomings there are with these amps ....after the warranty has run out.


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> So far the CC series stuff seems to be trouble free. The real test will come in a couple of years. Then we'll know what shortcomings there are with these amps ....after the warranty has run out.


Well, it has been in production for about 4 years now, but you make a good point. The Vox section of the Plexi Palace forum contains a wealth of information for those who are not familiar with it. A number of people work on these amps regularly (usually modding them to JMI specs) and know all the strengths/weaknesses of them.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

OddJobPeters said:


> Well, it has been in production for about 4 years now, but you make a good point. The Vox section of the Plexi Palace forum contains a wealth of information for those who are not familiar with it. A number of people work on these amps regularly (usually modding them to JMI specs) and know all the strengths/weaknesses of them.


So what exactly is the difference between stock and JMI specs? Also, what is the Lyle Caldwell mod and what exactly does it do for you tone wise? And I read that an output transformer change is a good thing to look into for these amps, is this true? One last question, does anyone know if the Eminence Red Fang is a good alternative to the Celestion Alnico Blue? Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think the Weber Blue Dogs (I thing that is the model) is a cheaper and closer version of the Celestions Blues. I think (however, I could be wrong) that the Weber's are also based on an Alnico magnet.


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

There are several mods required to bring the amp into JMI specs, I believe. However, unless you know what that is and are sure that you actually want that sound, I don't know if there's really any point.

Speakers and tubes are the easiest thing to change and will likely have the biggest impact (other than knowing your way around the amp which is #1).

Some people swear by Weber speaker replacements, some people swear that nothing replaces the Celestion Blue. It's all very subjective and, unfortunately, there are very few avenues for experimenting with speakers other than buying them, breaking them in, and selling them if you don't like them. It can get rather costly (as I have personally found out).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

There are substantial differences between them. Most of it in the controls. The JMI version and the later Korg built ones have 6 invdividual inputs. Two for each feature i.e the trem has its own two the top boost its own and the normal its own as well. There is no reverb on the origionals either.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> There are substantial differences between them. Most of it in the controls. The JMI version and the later Korg built ones have 6 invdividual inputs. Two for each feature i.e the trem has its own two the top boost its own and the normal its own as well. There is no reverb on the origionals either.


Oh, well that does'nt really sound like something I want. Actually, I wish the amp had channel switching on the footswitch so I could have one channel cleaner then the other, but oh well, I can just use an A/B switch between the 2 channels I guess. Also, maybe I am not looking hard enough or something, but I can't find a site that has Weber Blue Dogs for sale? I would like to compare prices with the Weber, Eminence Red Fand and the Celestion Blue. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Weber: https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/blue12a.htm


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya, now the price of them is still more then the eminence red fangs. Now, I know that the Eminence Red Fang speakers are a pretty decent name and that they get good reviews on numerous sites and there are a lot of people who are saying they are very close to the Blue's tone with only slite differences. I h=have even heard of some people saying that they actually prefer the Red Fangs. But, what I am wondering is if they can compare with the Celestion Blue's? I know that with paying less you could quite possibly be losing some qualities of the Celestions, but they have to be better and clsoer to a true AC30 tone then the Wharfdales. Anyone got an opinion on the Red Fangs?


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Just some people's experience:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=105640


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm,

Interesting stuff! It seems that they each differing qualities that each lacks, so that makes it a little bit more difficult to choose. I think that I'll have to sit and think about this one. The price point is a big seller for the Red Fang though. Thanks for the link and your help!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had my AC30CC loaded with Celestion Blues for about 6yrs now, great vintage tone but a little bright sometimes. To gig with I have found that the 15w Celestion Blues lack bottom end. Go with the wharfdales then swap them out with Weber's Blue Dog 30 or 50w units. I'm considering Weber's 12" Silver Bell 30w, one ALNico & one ceramic. More bottom end still retaining that Celestion Blue tone.......

Good luck mate,

John


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Ya, now the price of them is still more then the eminence red fangs. Now, I know that the Eminence Red Fang speakers are a pretty decent name and that they get good reviews on numerous sites and there are a lot of people who are saying they are very close to the Blue's tone with only slite differences. I h=have even heard of some people saying that they actually prefer the Red Fangs. But, what I am wondering is if they can compare with the Celestion Blue's? I know that with paying less you could quite possibly be losing some qualities of the Celestions, but they have to be better and clsoer to a true AC30 tone then the Wharfdales. Anyone got an opinion on the Red Fangs?


please tell me you dont plan on buying these new


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Budda said:


> please tell me you dont plan on buying these new


Hahahahaha,

4 years later and I finally got one. Don't mean to resurect a dead thread but I think this amp sounds great. It seems to be built well enough, and it has the celestion blue speakers which is nice. I am still having the whole "new amp phase" so I wil update later.


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

congrats!! I have one of each and prefer the one with the blues myself.


----------



## blazer (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got a cc2x and totaly blown away.The tone on low volume is fantastic and I jammed with it and my Gibson Midtwn Custom and was very happy with how they performed together.I highly recommend this amp for blues, classic rock along with jazz


----------

